# DaYan+MF8 6x6



## keyan (Apr 19, 2011)

Posting on behalf of Mr Bao

This was announced a while ago, though I think these are the first pictures. New mechanism, no hidden layer, no internal lockups. Cool stuff. This is a test model, production coming soon. Those that have tried this version say it turns really well. Edge length 7cm, weight 200g. 

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=74550







Edit: Hmm, why don't images appear directly? Those with the power to do so, feel free to fix this.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 19, 2011)

I wonder if it is like the dayan+mf8 4x4 in the way that it has a 2x2 at it's very core.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 19, 2011)

I was wondering o there would be an extension on their 4x4 into a 6x6. I'm really looking forward to testing this out. Same type of core structure as the 4x4. Are there any videos out? When is the final release date going to be? Also, how much will it cost? And how large is it? The 4x4 was pretty big, about the same size as a V-6. 

@Collin if you look at the pictures it shows a very similar core to the Dayan 4x4.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 19, 2011)

Oooh, this looks very exciting. Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## souljahsu (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope it won't have the layer misalignments like the vcube 6.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't have V6, so I will probably get this once it comes out.
Release Date?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like its based off his work on the 8x8. Basically v5 pieces put together to make a 6x6. I am definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 19, 2011)

Is this the first cube with a higher order than 5 which doesn't use a V-cube mech?


----------



## Pendragon (Apr 19, 2011)

17x17 by oskar also hasn't vcube mech.

Anyway, i will buy this 6x6x6 when it comes out.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 19, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Is this the first cube with a higher order than 5 which doesn't use a V-cube mech?


 
This is still fairly rooted in the v-cube mechanism. All of the pieces are shaped like v5 ones, and the overall math is probably similar, but it is a big change from the v6 design.


----------



## Owen (Apr 19, 2011)

I will probably get this. My v-cube is in pieces.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2011)

In before ULTRA POPS


----------



## theace (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll try this one out if it's cheaper than the V 6


----------



## Hays (Apr 19, 2011)

I want one. When's it going to be available for purchase?


----------



## theace (Apr 19, 2011)

It hasn't even entered production yet. ._.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 19, 2011)

theace said:


> It hasn't even entered production yet. ._.


 
So?


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a YJ 6x6, and I have to say it's not bad, but I would definitely like a better 6x6.


----------



## emolover (Apr 19, 2011)

Would they also make the 8x8 and higher even cubes? If they do then this would ruin Verdes.


----------



## asportking (Apr 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> Would they also make the 8x8 and higher even cubes? If they do then this would ruin Verdes.


Not to sound mean to the v-cube company or anything, but that actually might be a good thing. V-cube has basically had almost no competition with larger cubes like the 8x8, so maybe having to compete with other cubes to have the "best 10x10" or something like that might result in new v-cubes coming out soon.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 19, 2011)

asportking said:


> Not to sound mean to the v-cube company or anything, but that actually might be a good thing. V-cube has basically had almost no competition with larger cubes like the 8x8, so maybe having to compete with other cubes to have the "best 10x10" or something like that might result in new v-cubes coming out soon.



That's because V-Cubes is the only one capable of making anything larger than a 6x6 thats worth buying.


----------



## primecuber (Apr 19, 2011)

And they finally make a ball core 6x6!!


----------



## asportking (Apr 19, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> That's because V-Cubes is the only one capable of making anything larger than a 6x6 thats worth buying.


You never know, the Dayan+mf8 thing could keep going and come out with an 8x8. I don't know how likely it is, but it certainly isn't impossible.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> That's because V-Cubes is the only one capable of making anything larger than a 6x6 thats worth buying.


I'm not convinced V-Cubes is capable of making an _even cube_ bigger than 6x6 that's worth buying. Hell, the V-6 is only worth buying if you are willing to mod it and work it in a lot. Imagine a V-6 with even more friction and even smaller pieces.

I've been wanting to see a 6x6 based off a 2x2 (or a 4x4 ball mech) for a while; nice to see something like that has come to fruition. I definitely want to try one of these out, although I probably won't remember to buy it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 19, 2011)

primecuber said:


> And they finally make a ball core 6x6!!


 
Where is the ball?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 19, 2011)

assuming you know the mech, look at the last pic, thats the trianglish piece that connects to the core
and its more of a 2x2 than a ball


----------



## maggot (Apr 19, 2011)

if it is an expansion of their 4x4 mech, i wonder if they've addressed the issues of the 4x4. hopefully they dont expand into the center edges or instead of popping edges, popping edge groups. . i am very much looking forward to this puzzle! hopefully we can break the 2:00 barrier! (no pun intended) man i hope this is good. i cant wait.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally! We need some competition in the 6x6.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Any idea of price range?


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 20, 2011)

It looks almost exactly like the 4x4 mech. That's probably one of the most interesting (but simple) designs I've seen.


----------



## Hays (Apr 20, 2011)

maggot said:


> hopefully we can break the 2:00 barrier!


 
Uhhh, already done by at least 2 people...


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> Uhhh, already done by at least 2 people...


 
I think he meant in competition.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 20, 2011)

Will it misalign? (Hope not!) How much? (Preferabbly $10-25.) Performance wise? (Maru or V Cube-like!) Size?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Well there 4x4 is $17.50 from Cube Depot so I think ~25-30 is likely.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm going to try one out at a competition first.


----------



## Hays (Apr 20, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Will it misalign? (Hope not!)


 


keyan said:


> New mechanism, no hidden layer, no internal lockups.



So no.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> So no.


 
You just made me want to start solving 6x6s again. 
So V Cube, what's your move?


----------



## Keban (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope this comes in multi coloured plastic. It looks like it might from the seams on the pieces 
I may have to try this. I like solving 6x6 but my v 6 has no pins in it so it's kinda wierd to solve.


----------



## emolover (Apr 20, 2011)

Keban said:


> I hope this comes in multi coloured plastic. It looks like it might from the seams on the pieces
> I may have to try this. I like solving 6x6 but my v 6 has no pins in it so it's kinda wierd to solve.


 
Why on earth would you want multi color plastic in a 6x6?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

I just hope it comes in white.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why on earth would you want multi color plastic in a 6x6?



Because re-stickering is so much fun?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 20, 2011)

YO QUIERO


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 20, 2011)

If this turns out good (and not too expensive) I might actually get one and practise 6x6 for a change


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 20, 2011)

looks interesting
and luckily its no knock off
i think ill get one when theyre coming out


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a 6x6x6 made for me. The V6 is terrible.


----------



## Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm for the price i assume the mf8 will try to go under 50$, to do competition with v-cube, and it's suppose to almost not pop, like compare to the 4x4. But corners look's pretty small, i don't know if they will resist to chocs.


----------



## emolover (Apr 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Because re-stickering is so much fun?


 
How often do you resticker it?


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm definitely getting this since I am having trouble modding V6.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 21, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> In before ULTRA POPS


 
seconded .____. but id still get one..i guess.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Because re-stickering is so much fun?


 
re-stickering is boring


----------



## Keban (Apr 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why on earth would you want multi color plastic in a 6x6?


 Why do people want multi colour plastic 3x3's?
Because you don't have to worry about stickers. Even though I prefer solving on half bright cubesmith (recognition is just a little better), it'd be nice to have.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2011)

squirrel is a funny word


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> squirrel is a funny word


 Someone seems to be a bit drunk. ^-^


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> squirrel is a funny word


No no no.... a better one is pickle weasel. /ot

That 6x6 looks poppy but i hope not cuz i dislike my v6


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 23, 2011)

Right now anything better than a V-cube is a good cube. Since i like 6x6 i will get it. May need to re-try on their 4x4 see if i can get lucky on pops or something...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Right now anything better than a V-cube is a good cube. Since i like 6x6 i will get it. May need to re-try on their 4x4 see if i can get lucky on pops or something...



hi noob. I'll get it because I used to like 6x6 before my v-cube went all shitty. Now I'm faster at 7x7 than 6x6.


----------



## EMI (Apr 23, 2011)

If it pops as much as the Dayan/mf8 4x4, it is still much better than the V-cube. And I love my Dayan 4x4.


----------



## souljahsu (May 3, 2011)

Any idea on the release date?


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

no


----------



## Zbox95 (May 5, 2011)

Some the pieces look kind of v5 edgepeices, but the mechanism does look very cool though.


----------



## RTh (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a necromancer, don't worry. I'm an expert on reviving threads.

Are there any more news about this cube? Release date or at least an approximation?


----------



## mocenigo (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, Zbox95, some of the pieces look like v5 pieces because they are. Dayan+mf8's idea was to start with an odd cube and split (and enlarge) the middle layer using the 2x2 ball core. Their 4x4 is essentially a 3x3 with the middle layer split in two halves (and thus the centres in four). This 6x6 really looks like a V5 with all the pieces in the middle layers enlarged and split (compare with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:V-Cube_5_disassembled.jpg). This also means that most of Verdes' ideas, including the crucial one of using conical surfaces to determine the shapes, and the wings to keep the pieces in place, are still used. On the other hand, there is this stroke of genius of this particular 2x2 core which is completely different from previous ball core mechanics (in the case of the 4x4) AND disposes with the hidden layer completely.

All of this raises a question: to infringe on a patent, you need just to infringe on some claims, not all of them. You are using other people's intellectual property even if you are using only part of it in a different type of project and/or improve on it. You do not need to copy it completely.

So, it is NOT a KO, because it is not a copy, there are original ideas and improvements (that's why Yujin's 11x11 is a KO: even though Verdes does not manufacture an 11x11 yet, it is based the drawings on Verdes' patent), BUT there are some disturbingly similar aspects. I mean disturbing because they may prompt Verdes to sue. I hope they reach an agreement and that this cube can be marketed everywhere.

There would be, I guess, a different way of designing a 6x6: start with, say, Udo Krell's or Eastsheen's design and split the middle layers. This would work, but my hunch is, not as nicely.

Roberto


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2011)

when will it be out


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> when will it be out


 
The release date has not been announced last I heard. There are a few other things that Dayan and Mf8 were going to release before the dayan + mf8 6x6.


----------



## redkb (Feb 9, 2013)

They have decided not to release it for unknown reasons


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Why must you excite me with this bump


----------



## Neimster (Feb 10, 2013)

redkb said:


> They have decided not to release it for unknown reasons



:/ I'm disappointed, but not surprised. Perhaps we won't ever have a decent-out-of-the-box 6x6 after all. Even when Verdes comes out with his mythical 6x6 retool based on his new 4x4 mechanism, chances are it won't be as good as this one would have been. 

I'm sure I'm not the only one who sees this announcement and thinks that V-Cubes had something to do with it. While they can't stop ShengShou from producing KO's, they can stop the production of this Dayan+Mf8 product by threatening to sue, even though this mechanism, while definitely derivative of the V-Cube design, is arguably not a KO. 

Either way, this is unfortunate for those of us who were waiting for a new 6x6 with a mechanism that wasn't an exact copy of Verdes'.


----------



## EMI (Feb 10, 2013)

Izovire said their new 4x4 would not be made. Now it is, but it seems to be worse than we thought. Maybe the 6x6 simply didn't turn well (worse than Shengshou). 
If Verdes really is going to make a better 6x6 that turns like their 4x4, I am getting it.


----------

